# New York City in late July



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

*New York City in late July (Part I)*

Ah, New York. It really is an incredibly special city with a vibe unlike any other in the U.S. Here you can see every layer of American history more-so than anywhere else. So much character and so much flavor. 


*Upper West Side*

This is where I stayed. It was a nice hostel on 95th and West End called "Continental". 



















I ate dinner here one night. Sadly, the inside looks absolutely nothing like it did on the show...

























































































































































*Upper East Side*


















































































*Midtown*























































































































































































































































































































































hmm...


























































































For a second there, I thought I was back in Chicago... 




































*Heading Downtown...*









































































My third favorite New York building:












































































































Little Italy














































Chinatown















































See Part II as well.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Thumbs up!


----------



## blackhawk08 (Apr 23, 2006)

great pics, i can't wait till i go there next summer.


----------



## RiversideGator (Dec 31, 2005)

Great shots. Thanks for posting those.

New York has such an amazing array of buildings of all architectural styles. It really is a feast for the eyes.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Don't forget to check out Part II...


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

"I ate dinner here one night. Sadly, the inside looks absolutely nothing like it did on the show..."

I ate at the seinfeld restaurant as well during my first trip to new york this april. good times...


----------



## ericman967 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Wow!*

I'm just getting started in photography and these are some unbelievable shots of NY. Very nice job with capturing many different styled buildings. The architecture looks awesome. Nice job!


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Great tour!

Ill check part II as well!


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

RiversideGator said:


> Great shots. Thanks for posting those.
> 
> New York has such an amazing array of buildings of all architectural styles. It really is a feast for the eyes.


Yeah, every layer of American architecture since colonial times. Pretty cool.


----------



## The Urban Politician (Jul 2, 2004)

Great album, US.

You stayed very close to my stomping grounds, BTW. When were you here? The Seinfeld Diner is about a 3-4 minute walk from my building


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

The Urban Politician said:


> Great album, US.
> 
> You stayed very close to my stomping grounds, BTW. When were you here? The Seinfeld Diner is about a 3-4 minute walk from my building


This past week for a few days. I must, say, you live in a _great_ neighborhood. I had heard from some locals that rent around those parts is around $5k/month. How true is that?


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Stunning pics. I love this city...


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

simply the best skyline on the world


----------



## Rat (Jun 26, 2004)

I Love NY!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

simply irresistible


----------



## theDirector (Mar 14, 2007)

The greatest city next to my home town Miami. Just joking NY is the best. Going to Brooklyn this summer to visit some family.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

That is what New york City is all about and alot more! Cool pics!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Nice! NYC looks great as always! 

Btw. What´s the name of that church? I think it´s beatiful..


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

Very nice tour, must be nice to walk around the city while there is wonderful weather. I soo want to go there.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

SuomiPoika said:


> Nice! NYC looks great as always!
> 
> Btw. What´s the name of that church? I think it´s beatiful..


St. Patrick's, I believe. It reminded me a bit of churches in Italy.


----------



## Posener (Jun 24, 2006)

Eh, New York. Just one word ... beautiful


----------



## pallo1982 (Jun 3, 2007)

I like New York in winter when there is lot of snow


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Nice


----------



## gonghongwushuang (Jun 17, 2007)

wo, i see the Chinese words. NY is so clean, i like.


----------



## AlbertBaggwell (Jan 24, 2009)

hi,
very nice site.

www.staffingpower.com

sentersoftech.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful NYC kay: :cheers:


----------



## BradleyDalton (Mar 21, 2009)

hi,
I like New York in winter when there is lot of snow










www.sentersoftech.com


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

I love NYC.


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

UrbanSophist said:


> I ate dinner here one night. Sadly, the inside looks absolutely nothing like it did on the show...


Jerry Seinfield :banana:

Good picture.


----------

